# Snx123k



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

Hello,

Just got back from work, crappy day but...my SNX123K had arrived!

This has got to be the next cult Seiko, the watch oozes class (for Â£27).

Now all I need to do is find a cheap 19mm alligator strap and deployment to finish it off.

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Sounds good!

Do you have a picture of it?


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Mine arrived yesterday too!


















(Sellers pic)


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

ive bought 2 of these to turn into yao's ,one already done and waiting for the dial/hand set for the other, have gone plonguer hands+mod 300 dial and bund dial+ type 2 hands in orange/white with stick ball second, will get them both bead blasted in the future i think, ive already tryed the old fibre pen + scotchbrite but im not happy with the result tbh, both will be on black leather with orange stiching. great cheap watches for home made modding imo









***edit ,bah i got it wrong the ones im using are SNX809K , they all look the bloody same to me


----------



## raysablade (Jun 12, 2005)

pugster said:


> ive bought 2 of these to turn into yao's ,one already done and waiting for the dial/hand set for the other, have gone plonguer hands+mod 300 dial and bund dial+ type 2 hands in orange/white with stick ball second, will get them both bead blasted in the future i think, ive already tryed the old fibre pen + scotchbrite but im not happy with the result tbh, both will be on black leather with orange stiching. great cheap watches for home made modding imo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Each to his own, but consider the 123K and its sister the 121K quite perfect as they are. This one was Â£26










And this an absolute steal at under Â£20.










Both from e-bay.


----------



## lindon (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello Tim,

It's a winner. Is it from the bay? - I can't find him...

L

Hmm - just saw the 121K too... Just perfect. Can anyone give me a good 5 supplier?

Thanks more

L


----------



## raysablade (Jun 12, 2005)

lindon said:


> Hello Tim,
> 
> It's a winner. Is it from the bay? - I can't find him...
> 
> ...


If you aren't prepared to wait around on e-bay try *** comercial link







please pass on via pm PG ***. No one seems to import them into the UK.

I bore people to death with this one but its a facinating comparison.


----------



## lindon (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks raysa!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

Heres my el cheapo 5 ,yao dial+hands,attacked with fiberglass pen and leather band (was white stitched ,marked with flouro pen)


----------

